# best cure for open wounds?



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

just wondering what i should add to the water to help heal a big open wound. One of my snakeheads seems to have a big gash on his back from fighting and it looks pretty nasty... I've already added some salt but am looking for other suggestions to make sure he heals well and gets back to normal.

thanks in advance


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

use melafix, remove carbon or UV before use. Do a water change first before adding melafix for better effect.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a product called Bio-Bandage that is awesome for big open wounds. It's a powder that you apply directly to the wound. I bought it at King Ed's before. Here's a little info about it:
http://uskoi.com/bio-bandage.htm


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> use melafix, remove carbon or UV before use. Do a water change first before adding melafix for better effect.


found some melafix in my house and have added it



Pamela said:


> There's a product called Bio-Bandage that is awesome for big open wounds. It's a powder that you apply directly to the wound. I bought it at King Ed's before. Here's a little info about it:
> http://uskoi.com/bio-bandage.htm


i will consider if the wound doesn't heal with salt+

thanks for the suggestions guys


----------

